
The effects of cannabis use on short term memory loss - tetraverse
http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2016/01/marijuana-might-not-be-the-culprit-in-adolescent-iq-decline/?comments=1
======
bobby_9x
Weed may not have an effect on IQ or memory (which I still don't completely
believe), but it sure has an effect on ambition.

I've seen so many smart people over the years sitting at home after work and
smoking out almost every day. When they weren't smoking, they were talking
about smoking.

I actually didn't mind it too much, because it gave me a competitive
advantage. I got better pay, better jobs, and the time they spent smoking, I
spent on my startup (which is now a company with employees). It's also a time
and money sink.

I knew a guy that could barely afford rent, had almost 100k in student debt,
and worked a job barely over minimum wage. Yet, he always had the money to
spend on weed (nearly $1000/month). I should have been a dealer.

I even tried to start a business with a friend of mine that I knew smoked
every day. We are still friends, but never got our business off the ground. I
was always waiting for him to complete something.

Anything in moderation is fine. With weed, it just seems to be one extreme to
the other.

------
tetraverse
"Being an engineer, and a moderate, daily consumer of cannabis, I can attest
to having little to no short term memory loss. At least as far as I can
remember...."

